# Ripped up diploma, didn't attend graduation



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

:clapSo basically I'm a *uck up and it took me 5 years to graduate High School because I refused to do essays for English. I just couldn't concentrate. So when I completed school the following year I didn't attend prom, senior spring week, nor graduation. In fact withing a week of getting my diploma I ripped it to shreds and the it into the trash.

Considering how much I hate school it's of course taking me forever to even get a 2 year degree. I won't be attending graduation and will also be tearing that up as well. I probably won't ever get around to graduating from a University I'll be doing the same thing. :yes

You and your family, if they care, only have this experience once and it makes me so mad. Family can *uck off and just me dissapointed in me like usual. :clap So why would I want to go to graduation when I didn't finish on time to their standards. I have missed out at so many life experiences, but I am sure as Hell happy I didn't attend any of the life experiences I "missed out on."

Why should I adhere to someone's expectations on how to live me life and what joyful things like graduation are?

No thanks.
For everyone that's going to respond saying I'm asinine and selfish, don't bother posting. :yes

I realized at young age that I was never going to be one of those happy people that was going to have hood grades do sports or play musical instruments. It's not the hand I was dealt.


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

Pardon my awful spelling and grammar proving to seem like I'm another dumb *uck. I posted this quickly.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

its all cool , it's up to you what you do but why bother going and wasting all that money and time .


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

Don't be so hard on yourself...sometimes it helps to realise what you don't want to find something you actually do. I dropped out of school, did various jobs and had interesting experiences (some good, some bad). I went to uni years later and enjoyed it way more than i would have done straight from school.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

It's okay OP. I hate graduation stuff, skipping it was probably a good idea. I'm sorry things haven't been going smoothly for you, hang in there.


----------



## thedeparted (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Some jobs ask to see copies of graduation certificates or diplomas... FYI in case it could cause an issue in the future for you


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

..................................


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

slowlyimproving said:


> If you needed proof, you would have the University send it.


Well obviously, however sometimes they charge for that service.
eg. My old university:

Replacement testamur (degree certificate) = $95 + "Your request must include a Statutory Declaration affirming loss or destruction of the original testamur."
Academic Transcripts or Certificates of Graduate Status = $15.00 for one document or $20.00 for both


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

thedeparted said:


>


I like this link.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Meh graduations are stupid and pointless. The normals like to get sentimental about everything and they just use it as an excuse to feed their egos and post facebook pictures.


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

School is overrated. I didn't attend my HS graduation either and skipped college entirely. I have a high paying career and a comfortable life despite the "you need an education to succeed" rhetoric that the academic system profusely proclaims. There are plenty of great opportunities for those that don't like school.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought this post spelled out the "usefulness" of HS in the U.S. very well. (i don't know about the blow up doll though; maybe just ignore that part)

http://www.happierabroad.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=25093

Academically, I'd wished I'd quit going to HS at junior or sophomore year and instead went to community college classes for transfer or AP prep for sciences/math for a STEM degree. While finishing up the GED. Even with a good GPA, hs diplomas from a public school are pretty much worthless, imo.


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

pork said:


> School is overrated. I didn't attend my HS graduation either and skipped college entirely. I have a high paying career and a comfortable life despite the "you need an education to succeed" rhetoric that the academic system profusely proclaims. There are plenty of great opportunities for those that don't like school.


Would you mind telling us what you do for a living?


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

pork said:


> School is overrated. I didn't attend my HS graduation either and skipped college entirely. I have a high paying career and a comfortable life despite the "you need an education to succeed" rhetoric that the academic system profusely proclaims. There are plenty of great opportunities for those that don't like school.


I see where you're coming from. I've seen a few others get into a career years past without a HS and/or college diploma, when corporations were willing to train more and company loyalty used to be valued, before everything became offshored. But with SA in today's economic climate, it would be extremely harder for young teens to do that path now. many can't get part-time retail/fast food jobs now according to the current stats.


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

Pearson99 said:


> Would you mind telling us what you do for a living?


Advantage gambling.


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

ils25r said:


> I see where you're coming from. I've seen a few others get into a career years past without even a HS diploma when corporations were willing to train more and company loyalty used to be valued, before everything became offshored. But with SA it would be extremely harder for young teens to do that path now. many can't get part-time retail/fast food jobs now according to the current stats.


You're limited in how much you can earn when you work for someone else (unless you're on commission and/or tips).

If you're a self starter, there are so many self-employment opportunities that pay decently. Most of the people I know that only graduated with a HS diploma ended up working for themselves, owning their own business, or getting a certification in a trade. All of them are making over 50k/year. The greatest thing about working for yourself is that you don't need qualifications, you don't need to pass interviews, you don't need to be stuck in a dead-end position. You just need to be motivated to learn and work hard.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Maggied29 said:


> Considering how much I hate school it's of course taking me forever to even get a 2 year degree. I won't be attending graduation and will also be tearing that up as well. I probably won't ever get around to graduating from a University I'll be doing the same thing. :yes


Tearing up the HS diploma may be ok. But please reconsider the 2 year degree especially if it's a useful field like accounting. The post-secondary degrees could really matter in the "professional" work world in various instances if you plan on going for it there.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

pork said:


> You're limited in how much you can earn when you work for someone else (unless you're on commission and/or tips).
> 
> If you're a self starter, there are so many self-employment opportunities that pay decently. Most of the people I know that only graduated with a HS diploma ended up working for themselves, owning their own business, or getting a certification in a trade. All of them are making over 50k/year. The greatest thing about working for yourself is that you don't need qualifications, you don't need to pass interviews, you don't need to be stuck in a dead-end position. You just need to be motivated to learn and work hard.


Oh right, I had neglected the self-employment avenue. I don't know much of anything about it although I dream about doing something on my own , someday. Interesting, thanks.


----------



## keithjm (Apr 25, 2014)

I ripped up my college diploma when all I could get was an $8 an hour job. Later I had to go back to school and two degrees later could find a decent job. I was 45 years old when I finished my last degree. You have a lot of time to make changes.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

keithjm said:


> I ripped up my college diploma when all I could get was an $8 an hour job. Later I had to go back to school and two degrees later could find a decent job. I was 45 years old when I finished my last degree. You have a lot of time to make changes.


^ This. I'm working on going back to school. It's been twenty years since I went to college but the goal is to go forward and get that decent job.


----------

